# Lily's Bath



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily was out rolling in dried up poops today so needless to say, it was tiime for a bath. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

And the snuggly part we love best.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Shes a darling...btw where did you get shampoo from?  :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwww - i love bath time piccys! she looks gorgeous wet or dry! she is so full of character!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

stefania said:


> Shes a darling...btw where did you get shampoo from?  :wave:


The shampoo is from Petco. It has such a clean, fresh smell.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

And here she is right now, curled up on a pillow in my lap. :love5:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Awww, so precious. That face is to die for.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Lily is so cute I love the third pic of her profile its lovely


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

she is so amazoingly gorg!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

such great pics. finally we are getting to see much more of lily! yayayaya!!!i love the time aftr the bath when i wrap chiwi into a towel and we lay on the couch together, she falls asleep and i just stare at her lol. (prolly thinks mom's a stalker)


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful as always...the pic of her in the towel is stunning....what a girl ! She must be a distant relative of Bella's...she continually roles in rabbit urine... p-u !


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She cuddles after bath time? My boys go crazy with the zoomies!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Kari said:


> She cuddles after bath time? My boys go crazy with the zoomies!


Oh yeah, she is at her cuddliest after a bath. I think she's just so cold she wants to be wrapped up like a burrito and held close til she stops shivering. :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Lily you have such a beautiful "profile"! My three love to go out in the back yard and roll on dead worms!! :roll: We have a garden and of course the worms are all over the place!


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Lily is such the lady. She is darling. Cocoa seems to aalways get my favorite beach towel, and I call him cuddle bums when we snuggle.

Jennie and Cocoa


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww, Lily, you are one adorable pooch!! Oh, wait, does she actually know she's a pooch? :wink: 

Love the pics - I have got to get a digital camera. I've been looking at them for over three months - just need to bite the bullet and buy one. LOL


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

chimom said:


> Awww, Lily, you are one adorable pooch!! Oh, wait, does she actually know she's a pooch? :wink:
> 
> Love the pics - I have got to get a digital camera. I've been looking at them for over three months - just need to bite the bullet and buy one. LOL


I highly recommend the Kodak EasyShare series. I have the CX7430 which is 4 pixels. It comes with software that allows you to resize, edit, enhance, crop, turn color to black and white or sepia, the works. The camera is easy as pie to operate. Believe me, it is digital photography for dummies. :lol: 

I will always regret that I don't have more pictures of Gracie. I didn't want to bother her so I kept waiting for her to get better, which never happened. Makes me treasure my Lily pictures even more.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Lily's beautiful!!! She is soooo cute! I luv her!!! BTW, the Kodak Easyshare cameras do work really well!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

The end of a perfect day 

dried poop to roll in....
a fresh bath by mom.....
lots of lovin while being dried off.....
and night night time  .......


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love the afterwards cuddly time best too  , they are so sleepy then  
i love those pics ....i love all pics of lily  

kisses nat


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What beautiful pics of your precious wee angel. :angel1:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

oh I just love lily


----------

